# Weed smell coming from bathroom duct.  I don't share ductwork!!



## LexieP (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a weed like smell coming from my bathroom duct.  I smell it there first and then it filters to all parts of my house. I dont smoke weed. The smell lasts about an hour. It is intermittent.  Sometimes I smell it 5 times a day, other days I smell it 2 times a day. It happens more when the air is on, but will also happen when the air is not on.  I have my own HVAC and do not share ductwork with another else in my townhome complex.  I have had my ducts and HVAC cleaned by a reputable company.  There is nothing in the ducts. They have checked my coil and there is no build up. The AC guy just installed an air scrubber and it has been a week.   I don't know what to do next help??  Any thoughts on who I should have help diagnose this situation.  I have lived in my town house for 2 months and apparently it was also a problem when the previous owner lived there.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome to the site Your Hvac system likely pulls some fresh air from outside. When you smell this you may want to just walk around the building see if it is just someone else in the complex, growing it or smoking it.


----------



## LexieP (Feb 17, 2014)

I have done that a few times and there is nothing.  Any other ideas.  Thank you for helping.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2014)

LexieP said:


> I have done that a few times and there is nothing.  Any other ideas.  Thank you for helping.


Have you talked to others in the complex?


----------



## LexieP (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, no one has a similar problem.  I have gone over to the neighbors when i smell it and i do not smell anything coming from their homes. 

The other issue might be the bathroom has water damage from what looks like the tub overflowing.  I haven't renovated the bathroom yet.  There is some mold under the tile and there is water damage in the floor.  Not sure how that would get into the duct.  There is a old jacuzzi tub and when i open the door to the motor in the closet it doesn't smell like anything.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2014)

Things to check in the complex. Windows that have to much moisture on the inside, soffet vent areas that are dirtier than the rest, snow melts of the roof over one unit.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 17, 2014)

Got a family of skunks living around/under/in the building ?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2014)

kok328 said:


> Got a family of skunks living around/under/in the building ?



Smells can do funny things, the eathy smell of mold might be cunfused for grass smell I guess. The other thing is duct cleaning, non of these guys want to talk about things that linger or grow in the back side of drywall which is often all there is for return air between studs or in ceiling joists.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just a wild guess, as most of the other ideas have proven no good. 

Take off the grill to the air register to the bath room. My wild guess is the past owner used that duct as a place to keep his stash safe. Bathrooms are the perfect spot for someone to hide something as he will be left alone to get at it. 

It won&#8217;t hurt to look down the duct anyway with a flash light and tell us if it looks clean.  


The only comment that has me thinking is how does Neal know &#8220;the eathy smell of mold might be cunfused for grass smell&#8221; Hmmmm


----------



## nealtw (Feb 18, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> The only comment that has me thinking is how does Neal know the eathy smell of mold might be cunfused for grass smell Hmmmm



 The bargain houses up here are grow-ops that need to be gutted, I have seen a few.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 18, 2014)

Ya know... just cause yer neigbor says they dont smoke weed.... doesnt mean anything...:rofl:
I had guys workin for me that would actually sneak up into the attic, to go take a "Break'...... funny thing is, the smell would come down into the house during the wintertime.


----------

